# Punk girl



## Georgijevic (Apr 20, 2009)

Female punk singer on gray wall ... singing and jumps ...


----------



## timethief (Apr 20, 2009)

I like.


----------



## Moe (Apr 20, 2009)

I like this, too! Do you mind explaining your lighting setup? Thanks!


----------



## lockwood81 (Apr 20, 2009)

I really like the llighting in this.  Very nice shot.  I think I would just crop out a little of the empty space on the right...but thats just me.


----------



## Georgijevic (Apr 20, 2009)




----------



## Chris of Arabia (Apr 20, 2009)

Nice idea that on showing the set-up. My only though might be to put some text in saying how far off the ground the SB600s were, and how far from the subject (roughly) too.


----------



## bigtwinky (Apr 20, 2009)

Nice shot! 

And nice job on the lighting diagram


----------



## Georgijevic (Apr 20, 2009)

Flashes was on tripods 1.5m from ground and 3m from model each one. (direct lights). That was outside, almost dark night.


----------



## Flower Child (Apr 20, 2009)

very nice shot, indeed. I definitely think you accomplished what you were going for.


----------



## William Petruzzo (Apr 20, 2009)

Really looks great. I think the microphone wire really makes the shot. It's twisted and flying in a really dramatic way, but it's perfectly picturesque. Well done. Good use of resources and setting too.


----------



## timethief (Apr 20, 2009)

how many times did she have to jump till you got what you wanted?


----------



## kundalini (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm guessing that the flash (camera right) was straight on with the model (punk girl), but it looks as if the flash (camera left) is slightly in front of and angled more towards the back wall.  Or another light source near the scene helped contribute inadvertently.

Regardless, great shot.


----------



## Moe (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks for the diagram. I am surprised that the back wall is lit as well as it is. Then again, I have no experience with off camera flash (soon, though).


----------



## Georgijevic (Apr 21, 2009)

timethief@ There was a lot of jups (about 1h 30min jumping), but this is not only image I can say I like it ... there is more!

Here:
















kundalini@ Flashes are in parallel position ... no rotation on wall. Just 2 flashes ... no other light sources. When lights are direct without diffusors they overtake wide angle lighted.


----------

